# Essay 1: All a woman expects of you is to be a Warrior.



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 20, 2022)

Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes. They think women will hate them if they don’t have these qualities.

While some women may not be crazy about those men, the truth is there is only ONE thing a woman truly despises.

This is universal. All women despise this type of man- if they don’t immediately, they will eventually.

What type of man do they truly despise?....

A COWARD.

A man who is a coward is at the lowest rung of the gene pool. A man who is a coward would get a woman killed immediately in the past. A man who is a coward is of zero value to men or women. A man who is a coward will be sure to be wiped out in any time of uncertainty and struggle.

The truth is, guys, you can spend all day thinking about your height, your complexion, your hairline, your dick size, but you don’t understand that women only want one thing from you…NEED one thing from you.

That is, to be a WARRIOR.

Now, when I say WARRIOR, I’m not talking about Connor Mcgregor or someone with a warrior skull and hunter eyes.

I’m talking about a man who is, first and foremost, an inner warrior. A man who lives with the warrior philosophy, no matter what.

The warrior state of man is the only state of man that women respond to.

If you see a guy who is ‘low inhib’, who gets way more pussy then what his looks suggest, he is living in the warrior state.

If you see guys on here who are good looking yet totally suck balls with girls, they have no warrior energy. They are cowards.

Essentially a warrior is a man that lives the inner path- who takes right action no matter what, who is not deluding himself about reality of what is important to his life, and the consequences of him ignoring it.

Most men are so numbed out on escapisms and addictions that they have deluded themselves of what would clearly be the next best step for them to take.

These men have ZERO presence, zero vibe, can’t hold a conversation with a woman and can barely look them in the eye. If a woman happens to give them and IOI based on their looks, they can’t do shit about it except come here and make a thread on it!

Although physicality may play a part in this warrior state, you cannot get this purely by being physical. In fact, sometimes if you are working out purely to be liked by people, you are not in warrior mode, as you are escaping something else you should be spending time on first which is far more important to you.

A lot of people on here complain about the dating market, the conditions of society, or the so called ‘upcoming WW3’. Pure distraction, pure cowardice.

To an inner warrior, external conditions and struggle don’t matter. In fact, it’s better that conditions are tougher, as it provides more opportunity to cement these ideals deep within you.

Ask yourself every day- are you escaping RIGHT NOW from what you should be doing? If so, what beliefs are coming up that are making you escape?

Is it feeling that it’s not worth it, that you’re not worth it? Feeling that you’re not good enough, that you’ll never be who you want to be anyway?

All this is trash and distraction. A coward’s way out. Commit blindly to yourself, believe deeply that your path is the most important one on earth…because your soul believes it.

If you can be in touch with reality, know the right next thing to do, and do it, throughout the day for 6 months, your life will be radically different from it is now.

See your path, and don’t react to anything else. Be totally consumed by your path. Nothing else is important. Nothing else is relevant to you.

I hope this provided some motivation. I will delve deeper into how to totally change your inner world, in further essays.

Feel free to leave questions on this thread.


----------



## Chinacurry (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## astatine (Mar 20, 2022)

Keep coping you utter subhuman.


----------



## astatine (Mar 20, 2022)

I’m 0 inhib, darktriadmaxxed, crimemaxxed and have no problem talking to girls, but ultimately it’s my face and height that ended my life


----------



## Deleted member 17763 (Mar 20, 2022)

Just take the right inner path bro 

None of the garbage you typed out is even coherent it’s just a schizophrenic assortment of feel good words with connotations of power. It’s like someone typed the word warrior then just kept spam pressing the iPhone predictive text suggestions lmfao


----------



## ROTTING (Mar 20, 2022)

Read every word. God tier thread.
Just be a warrior bro.


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Mar 20, 2022)

good thread when you think about it


----------



## Trickane (Mar 20, 2022)

coping hard  what women really want is a submissive twink bitchboy to keep in their basements


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Mar 20, 2022)

astatine said:


> I’m 0 inhib, darktriadmaxxed, crimemaxxed and have no problem talking to girls, but ultimately it’s my face and height that ended my life


"0 inhib, darktriadmaxxed, crimemaxxed" what a strange way to spell edgymaxxed.


----------



## toptrunk (Mar 20, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes. They think women will hate them if they don’t have these qualities.


You had us in the first half .. The amount of cope that comes after this paragraph is comical


----------



## astatine (Mar 20, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> "0 inhib, darktriadmaxxed, crimemaxxed" what a strange way to spell edgymaxxed.


Keep coping faggot ask @isis_Bleach he knows what I do

Ur just a basement dwelling subhuman faggot.


----------



## LOST18yearold (Mar 20, 2022)

astatine said:


> Keep coping faggot ask @isis_Bleach he knows what I do
> 
> Ur just a basement dwelling subhuman faggot.


Mogs me mate, I have no life, but I still get pussy cuz I’ve been rated 5.5 psl


----------



## isis_Bleach (Mar 20, 2022)

astatine said:


> Keep coping faggot ask @isis_Bleach he knows what I do
> 
> Ur just a basement dwelling subhuman faggot.


*THIS TBH @Adamsmith12345 HE STEALS AND FUCKS NIGGERS UP LIKE YOU FOR FUN*


----------



## loksr (Mar 20, 2022)

Lol not reading your shitpost but tell me you’ve never been good looking without telling me you’ve never been good looking


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Mar 20, 2022)

isis_Bleach said:


> *THIS TBH @Adamsmith12345 HE STEALS AND FUCKS NIGGERS UP LIKE YOU FOR FUN*


@isis_Bleach @astatine






Keep edgymaxxing, retards


----------



## Harold O'brien (Mar 20, 2022)

the sentiment is correct

low inhib + getting things done + not being pushed around 

are all more important than looks


----------



## isis_Bleach (Mar 20, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> @isis_Bleach @astatine
> 
> View attachment 1598745
> 
> Keep edgymaxxing, retards


*We’re not 14 but even 14 yo fuck retarded niggers up like you for fun*


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## MadVisionary (Mar 20, 2022)

Dn read lol,but i agree
warrior for women


----------



## Trickane (Mar 20, 2022)

jfl tbh that first video made me feel autistic as fuck especially with the music 


copingvolcel said:


>


----------



## Deusmaximus (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Anchor_Ship (Mar 20, 2022)

Cope


----------



## ScreaM (Mar 20, 2022)

hahahahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 20, 2022)

No wonder women hate me I’m the most cowardly man to have ever step foot on earth yet I’m also dark triad. How’s that possible? Maybe I’m like that creatur from 300


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 21, 2022)

New essay coming day after tomorrow buddy boyos! Don't worry, the pieces of the puzzle will form in your heads, and you'll be unlocked, UNLEASHED, and unstoppable!


----------



## AreOhSeaKay (Mar 21, 2022)

It does make sense. 

Tbh I agree in 90% of cases. Like most people can do way more than they think. 

Not only in Looks. 

But in every area of life.


----------



## Deleted member 18086 (Mar 21, 2022)

women dont expect anything. they just do whatever their pussy tells them


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 21, 2022)

This is true. One key factor "chads" are predisposed to this. BUT this doesnt mean we cant build on ourselves. We need a healthy base to continue building. I dont fucking care about the blue pill. And im only speaking to the depressed cunts


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 21, 2022)

AreOhSeaKay said:


> It does make sense.
> 
> Tbh I agree in 90% of cases. Like most people can do way more than they think.
> 
> ...


True, read that one david goggins book


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 21, 2022)

Vermilioncore said:


> No wonder women hate me I’m the most cowardly man to have ever step foot on earth yet I’m also dark triad. How’s that possible? Maybe I’m like that creatur from 300
> 
> View attachment 1598874


Man hahah i dont undeestand the joke but your funny af


----------



## Paroxysm (Mar 21, 2022)

water

women expect you to not be a pussy of course lmao...

but none of this matters if they're not attracted to you in the first place

and attraction is physical


----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 21, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> water
> 
> women expect you to not be a pussy of course lmao...
> 
> ...


This I agree.

No amount of war medals.
Will compensate, when you don't meet the looks threshold that a woman has


----------



## Edgar (Mar 23, 2022)

Someone post that gif of Opry


----------



## JayAscension (Mar 24, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


>


This is honestly just sad. He is literally telling the truth that success only comes to those that dare to achieve it! People like you will honestly rot on forums lime this forever


----------



## JayAscension (Mar 24, 2022)

Trickane said:


> coping hard  what women really want is a submissive twink bitchboy to keep in their basements


Wow,ngl this is the truth. Especially very soon in western countries. But tbh during Stine age or before the modern world was cucked by Satan loving likes. Men needed to be string and warrior-like for protection and resources. But as for now ... Yes. They do want a " submissive twink bitchboy to keep in their basements"  RIP Masculinity


----------



## infidel hunter (Mar 24, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes. They think women will hate them if they don’t have these qualities.
> 
> While some women may not be crazy about those men, the truth is there is only ONE thing a woman truly despises.
> 
> ...


Good thread


----------



## infidel hunter (Mar 24, 2022)

Who cares what they want be a man


JayAscension said:


> Wow,ngl this is the truth. Especially very soon in western countries. But tbh during Stine age or before the modern world was cucked by Satan loving likes. Men needed to be string and warrior-like for protection and resources. But as for now ... Yes. They do want a " submissive twink bitchboy to keep in their basements"  RIP Masculinity


----------



## russiancel (Mar 24, 2022)

how crimemaxxed @astatine


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 24, 2022)

Op eknowladges chad is above. But a coward might aswell die. Good thread


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 24, 2022)

PearlHandledDeck said:


> Just take the right inner path bro
> 
> None of the garbage you typed out is even coherent it’s just a schizophrenic assortment of feel good words with connotations of power. It’s like someone typed the word warrior then just kept spam pressing the iPhone predictive text suggestions lmfao


YOU RUCKING FAGGOT READ THE SHIT YOU CAN BE DRAGGED THROUGH THE MUD STILL DOESNT GIVE YOU EXCUSE TO BE A LITTLE FAGHOT CHAD IS ABOVE BUT YOU ARENT GOING TO CRY ABOUT IT SILLY LITTLE FAG


----------



## Trickane (Mar 24, 2022)

shiitake said:


> YOU RUCKING FAGGOT READ THE SHIT YOU CAN BE DRAGGED THROUGH THE MUD STILL DOESNT GIVE YOU EXCUSE TO BE A LITTLE FAGHOT CHAD IS ABOVE BUT YOU ARENT GOING TO CRY ABOUT IT SILLY LITTLE FAG


it's cute if you cry about it though


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 24, 2022)

Trickane said:


> it's cute if you cry about it though


I love you


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 24, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes. They think women will hate them if they don’t have these qualities.
> 
> While some women may not be crazy about those men, the truth is there is only ONE thing a woman truly despises.
> 
> ...


 i rarely call people copers but today i will do it.


----------



## PrisonBreakFan08 (Mar 24, 2022)

damn vinnie hacker is such a warrior


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Mar 24, 2022)

Essay 1: Cope


----------



## fuggg (Mar 24, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes. They think women will hate them if they don’t have these qualities.
> 
> While some women may not be crazy about those men, the truth is there is only ONE thing a woman truly despises.
> 
> ...


didnt read a single word


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Mar 24, 2022)

Op, can you be warrior if you look like a wimp? Someone like michael cera


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 24, 2022)

difference between social coward and real world coward. you think those big city liberal faggots running around being allies and male feminists have any true conviction? they'd escape out the bathroom window if some nigger showed up to kill his family

social cowardice comes from negative social reinforcement, you can't "alpha" your way past being unwanted.


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Mar 25, 2022)

Trickane said:


> coping hard  what women really want is a submissive twink bitchboy to keep in their basements


and you know it becasue...

you are...


----------



## alriodai (Mar 25, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> difference between social coward and real world coward. you think those big city liberal faggots running around being allies and male feminists have any true conviction? they'd escape out the bathroom window if some nigger showed up to kill his family
> 
> social cowardice comes from negative social reinforcement, you can't "alpha" your way past being unwanted.


this


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 25, 2022)

Btw to the guys on here who say this is going against getting good looks, when did I say that?

If you follow this path, you are more likely to do what needs to be done in terms of looks (whatever that may be), rather than going on and on about it for years and doing nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Mar 25, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Btw to the guys on here who say this is going against getting good looks, when did I say that?
> 
> If you follow this path, you are more likely to do what needs to be done in terms of looks (whatever that may be), rather than going on and on about it for years and doing nothing.


man you seem very smart, im 17 and have taken life too badly. you seem good still waiting for your other essays lol


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 25, 2022)

shiitake said:


> man you seem very smart, im 17 and have taken life too badly. you seem good still waiting for your other essays lol


Trust me mate if you improve your mindset now you will move forward QUICKLY, your brain is very malleable at that age. 

I will produce more essays over the coming couple of weeks, then take some months off, have some more experiences and keep writing.

I am writing for guys like you, so you don't make the mistakes I made.


----------



## Magical Apple (Mar 26, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes. They think women will hate them if they don’t have these qualities.
> 
> While some women may not be crazy about those men, the truth is there is only ONE thing a woman truly despises.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Mar 26, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes. They think women will hate them if they don’t have these qualities.
> 
> While some women may not be crazy about those men, the truth is there is only ONE thing a woman truly despises.
> 
> ...


I like your thread 

Unfortunately, i am constantly seeing total cowardly fags with Stacies, which thoroughly disproves your theory 

I c handsome, rich, aggressive, and COWARDLY men score way better than your "fighter"-types... any day of the week... especially in Gayrope


----------



## anticel (Mar 27, 2022)

good threat. all that has been said is true.

focusing on career is probably the best for that


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 27, 2022)

anticel said:


> good threat. all that has been said is true.
> 
> focusing on career is probably the best for that


Yes I'm doing just that, focusing every day and it is giving me a lot of happiness. As a man, finances and getting your gifts out there is so central to growth.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Mar 27, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Trust me mate if you improve your mindset now you will move forward QUICKLY, your brain is very malleable at that age.
> 
> I will produce more essays over the coming couple of weeks, then take some months off, have some more experiences and keep writing.
> 
> I am writing for guys like you, so you don't make the mistakes I made.


forevergymcelling wrote a thread recently about how all those guys are whipped by their girlfriend and totally controlled by them. You don't want to be one of those guys.


----------



## anticel (Mar 27, 2022)

all those "muh this is cope" people are literally the ones stuck on this side forever not being able to have progress, despite being obsessed with all of this. 

Maybe ask yourselfs why that is lmao.


----------



## homesick (Mar 27, 2022)

We know this already.

But if you are ugly lookswise, you will be percieved as a bigger coward VS someone good looking, if theyre acting the same.
This forum isnt about not being a warrior. its about looks,- because good looks halos everything in life by large


----------



## anticel (Mar 27, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> I like your thread
> 
> Unfortunately, i am constantly seeing total cowardly fags with Stacies, which thoroughly disproves your theory
> 
> I c handsome, rich, aggressive, and COWARDLY men score way better than your "fighter"-types... any day of the week... especially in Gayrope


Yes because it is all about the mindset. Those "cowards" who slay have the inner confidence because they focus on something external that fullfills them. Working on themselves for the sake of it but not to please their girl. They stand up for themselves because the want to but not because "bro darktriadmax, girls will like you that way" (which is literally the most pathetic and beta thing one could do tbh). That's literally the one big difference between them and all those ppl who have been posting here for years.


----------



## Growth Plate (Mar 27, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> a dick over six inches


the only thing I have
retarded Gods, what was the point


----------



## Deleted member 18418 (Mar 27, 2022)

@alriodai maybe that's why bones saves everything
high success percentage in a fight will always mog "beautiful" eyes


----------



## alriodai (Mar 27, 2022)

TanZera said:


> @alriodai maybe that's why bones saves everything
> high success percentage in a fight will always mog "beautiful" eyes


indeed


----------



## thecel (Apr 2, 2022)

Bro, a warrior is a big, tall, broad-shouldered, strong, and high-testosterone person. Blackpillers are right—



DaRealSixpence said:


> Guys think they need to be at least 5’10, have a 6/10 face, have hair, a dick over six inches, and not have certain phenotypes.



—one cannot be a warrior if he is 5'2" and narrow-framed. Doing all the same things that warriors do isn’t sufficient to be a warrior.

Let’s say I learned how to dunk in basketball with the same exact form as what Michael Jordan does. I learn it so well that my muscle movements are literally identical to his. Watch us side-by-side in slow-mo video, and you see that I truly mastered Michael Jordan’s motions. Objectively, I did the same exact thing as Michael Jordan, but I’m not a pro basketball player. Because I’m a 5'2" balding Indian janitor. *Though I jumped exactly in the same way as Michael Jordan, I didn’t even touch the net.*

Moreover, all that matters is the degree of warrior-ness that others perceive you to be. An Asian man who’s objectively just as warrior-maxed as a Black man is seen as less warrior-maxed by pretty much everyone.



DaRealSixpence said:


> What type of man do they truly despise?....
> 
> A COWARD.



*A small, brave man will be a dead man.*



DaRealSixpence said:


> I’m talking about a man who is, first and foremost, an inner warrior. A man who lives with the warrior philosophy, no matter what.









It’s a cope. The unfortunate fellow in the above picture can’t choose to be strong. He’s weak, and that’s an indisputable fact. People these days submerge themselves under layers and layers of cope believing that their strength and their value are for themselves to decide. You can’t decide that stuff for yourself, your genes did already!






Warrior philosophy doesn’t mean shit. The short guy is a wimp, and the tall guy is a warrior. Plain and simple. At least that’s what women see.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Apr 2, 2022)

thecel said:


> Bro, a warrior is a big, tall, broad-shouldered, strong, and high-testosterone person. Blackpillers are right—
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly, the short guy in your last comparison will do MILES better in a real war. 😢

Shorter people have a huge advantage over tall ones in the modern warfare. The tall guy will get hungry, lift his head from the trench, and gets a bullet in his forehead. 

But 1000 years of civilized society development is nothing really... 
Women's brain "simply sees" the taller guy as "more fit" and "more likely to survive" even though it is not true in modern reality. 

It is just another nail in the coffin of the OP's pet theory: women's brain does not care about the logic, nor does it care about some mythical "warrior" - it just likes what it *sees*, and *feels* what it wants, and that is it... In short, pretending is enough, if you can do it reliably


----------



## FailedAbortion (Apr 5, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> difference between social coward and real world coward. you think those big city liberal faggots running around being allies and male feminists have any true conviction? they'd escape out the bathroom window if some nigger showed up to kill his family
> 
> social cowardice comes from negative social reinforcement, you can't "alpha" your way past being unwanted.


This makes a lot of sense , big city normies don’t have “warrior” in them at all, but they get by through a combination of bare minimum looks and social acceptance


----------



## FailedAbortion (Apr 5, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Surprisingly, the short guy in your last comparison will do MILES better in a real war. 😢
> 
> Shorter people have a huge advantage over tall ones in the modern warfare. The tall guy will get hungry, lift his head from the trench, and gets a bullet in his forehead.
> 
> ...


I used to cope with “smaller target” until I saw a UFC fighter shooting a M60 from a rifle stance, then realized big strong people still have an advantage in modern warfare because they can carry and handle larger weaponry , they can probably survive gunshots at a higher rate too


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Op, can you be warrior if you look like a wimp? Someone like michael cera


Michael cera in This is the End would get more pussy that him in Sueprbad. If they were both real life characters.


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 5, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> Op, can you be warrior if you look like a wimp? Someone like michael cera


In short of course you can. There are many mma badboys that look like geeks or nerds. That will destroy any bodybuilder with an aesthetic physique because of mindset and technique.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Apr 5, 2022)

FailedAbortion said:


> I used to cope with “smaller target” until I saw a UFC fighter shooting a M60 from a rifle stance, then realized big strong people still have an advantage in modern warfare because they can carry and handle larger weaponry , they can probably survive gunshots at a higher rate too


American/West European military really creates false impressions. 

The "LARGE" guys cannot carry more weight, cause they have statistically less stamina, and there is NOTHING in the modern army you need to carry except your rifle/gear, and soldiers need to carry small weights for tens of kilometers per day. They CANNOT survive the gunshots for sure. If anything, larger target is easier to hit. Big Guys cannot shoot lasers from their eyes either. 😢

Switch off their air superiority, and they are dead meat. Then, their size is their disadvantage. You do not need excessive "mass" while hiding in the ruins of a bombed city without food and water. 

THIS is an ideal for modern warfare, where no one has overwhelming air superiority, and most fighting is within ruined cities:


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 5, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> American/West European military really creates false impressions.
> 
> The "LARGE" guys cannot carry more weight, cause they have statistically less stamina, and there is NOTHING in the modern army you need to carry except your rifle/gear, and soldiers need to carry small weights for tens of kilometers per day. They CANNOT survive the gunshots for sure. If anything, larger target is easier to hit. Big Guys cannot shoot lasers from their eyes either. 😢
> 
> ...


What faction is that in the pic?


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Apr 5, 2022)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> What faction is that in the pic?


I have no idea... I just googled "thin policeman" and it gave me this


----------



## koalendo (Apr 5, 2022)

mostly good advice, but you shouldn't be doing that mainly for women, getting women should be a side effect


----------

